
Can Our Democracy Survive Tribalism? - jellyksong
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2017/09/can-democracy-survive-tribalism.html
======
anigbrowl
(2017)

------
deogeo
> British imperialists long knew that the best way to divide and conquer was
> by creating “countries” riven with tribal differences.

But I was told that that is our strength.

